# 900 acres in Gordon county needin 4-5 members



## drewpatt (Apr 14, 2017)

900 acres in Gordon county, interior rd system 2 qualify bucks 3 does, camping $610 a yr call 404-435-7131 Thanks


----------



## GaWaterman (Apr 15, 2017)

Very interested. Carnleykeith@gmail.com or 850-418-0318


----------



## jmsharp167 (Apr 16, 2017)

Interested , work in Calhoun live in cartersville ga


----------



## drewpatt (Apr 17, 2017)

jmsharp167 said:


> Interested , work in Calhoun live in cartersville ga



Shoot me that would be handy for ya


----------



## Hesser (Apr 21, 2017)

Hey there are 4 of us very interested.  Let me know if it's still available.


----------



## Garrett1605 (Apr 24, 2017)

I would be interested in more info.  Garrett1605@msn.com


----------



## drewpatt (Apr 24, 2017)

Garrett1605 said:


> I would be interested in more info.  Garrett1605@msn.com


Thanks for the interest just call the number on the post. Thanks again


----------



## Hittin Bombs (May 22, 2017)

*Hunt club opening*

Just wondering if you still have any memberships open.


----------

